
Refactoring a simple loop into a pipeline in JavaScript - gregorymichael
http://hangaroundtheweb.com/2017/09/refactoring-a-simple-loop-into-a-pipeline-in-javascript/
======
gigatexal
I found this illuminating. I like that the author took a step by step approach
and made their points clear. Kudos.

